# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  پشت کنکور بمونم؟سخته...

## halsey

سلام..میگما هنوز95 و ندادم :Yahoo (4): ولی چون رشته ای ک میخام رتبه باید بین2000تا3000 باشه و منم مطمینممممممممممممممم تو این مدت ب این رتبه نمیرسم... :Yahoo (76): از الان بمونم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟فقط نمیدونم ترسیدم کمی اخه خیلیا میگن سخته موندن :Yahoo (35):

----------


## masoud95

> سلام..میگما هنوز95 و ندادمولی چون رشته ای ک میخام رتبه باید بین2000تا3000 باشه و منم مطمینممممممممممممممم تو این مدت ب این رتبه نمیرسم...از الان بمونم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟فقط نمیدونم ترسیدم کمی اخه خیلیا میگن سخته موندن


سلام.هرچیزی سختیه خودش رو داره مخصوصا پشت کنکوری بودن خیلیا نتیجه نمیگیرن چون سخته یک سال یک عمره اونم اوجه زمان زندگیه یه آدم.کسی از تلاش ضرر نمیبینه 25 روز مونده با یه برنامه ریزی اگر پشت کار داشته باشین و واقعا تلاش کنین شاید هدفتون نرسین گرچه هرچیزی شدنیه اما خیلی از راه و میتونید برید حیفه واقعا واسه این کنکور 25 روز مونده همین الانم شروع کنید برنده اید اما اگر برای این شروع نکنید شک نکنید مهر هم برای سال دیگه چشم به فرداها میدوزید شما تلاشتون رو میکنید اگر شد چه خوب اگر نه میشه پشت کاری برای سال بعد پس تلاش کنید همین مدت زمان و هم اما سعی کنید همیشه آخرین گزینه براتون توقف باشه اونم آزمونی که هرسال یک بار برگزار میشه موندن سخت ترین کاره دنیاست پس تلاش کنید واسه همین امسال چون ضرر نمیبینید شک نکنید خیلی جلو می افتید یاعلی.

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام..میگما هنوز95 و ندادمولی چون رشته ای ک میخام رتبه باید بین2000تا3000 باشه و منم مطمینممممممممممممممم تو این مدت ب این رتبه نمیرسم...از الان بمونم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟فقط نمیدونم ترسیدم کمی اخه خیلیا میگن سخته موندن


سخت که هست
خیلیا عقب موندن-ولی خوب خیلی ها هم نتیجه گرفتن
1سال عیب نداره شما بمون :Yahoo (4): 
به شرطی بخونی

راستی-این چه جور اسم تاپیکه؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## laleh74

موندن سخته.
اگه حتما اون رشته رو میخوای بمون.. 
از الان از بعدا نداره که..بالاخره باید تو نظر بگیری سال دیگه کنکور داری.

عنوان تاپیکتم خیلی خاص بود :Yahoo (4):

----------


## The.Best.Name

_تو این 25 روز یکی دو بار دور دنیای گاج بزن سوالارو حفظ کن روش حل سوالارو یادبگیر و حفظ کن  زیر 2000 نشدی بیا من ببرمت تهران اموزشگاه هذف ثبت نامت کنم با هزینه ی خودم برا سال بعد ..._

----------


## M-95

> _تو این 25 روز یکی دو بار دور دنیای گاج بزن سوالارو حفظ کن روش حل سوالارو یادبگیر و حفظ کن  زیر 2000 نشدی بیا من ببرمت تهران اموزشگاه هذف ثبت نامت کنم با هزینه ی خودم برا سال بعد ..._


 :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Egotist

> _تو این 25 روز یکی دو بار دور دنیای گاج بزن سوالارو حفظ کن روش حل سوالارو یادبگیر و حفظ کن  زیر 2000 نشدی بیا من ببرمت تهران اموزشگاه هذف ثبت نامت کنم با هزینه ی خودم برا سال بعد ..._


مشهد راه نداره ثبت نام کنی؟

شماره کارت بدم؟!

----------


## کتی ملیح

*من نظرم در حال حاضر اینه که اگر سالی که پیش دانشگاهی بودم و یه رشته ی درجه دو-سه  میرفتم الان میتونستم سر کار باشم و انقدر ذهن آشفته برای خودم درست نمیکردم.
سنی ندارم،ولی واقعا اینکه میگن 17-20 سالگی سن خوشبختیه و آدم باید لذت ببره رو الان متوجه شدم. دیگه اون دوران تکرار نمیشه، لطفا هرکاری که میکنین،در حق خودتون ظلم نکنین.بعدا پشیمون میشین. من حتی میشه تو یه رشته ی درجه 3 هم برای خودم یه فرد تاپ بشم که کارم مورد تایید خیلیا بشه،کاش همون زمان به این نتایج میرسیدم*

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام..میگما هنوز95 و ندادمولی چون رشته ای ک میخام رتبه باید بین2000تا3000 باشه و منم مطمینممممممممممممممم تو این مدت ب این رتبه نمیرسم...از الان بمونم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟فقط نمیدونم ترسیدم کمی اخه خیلیا میگن سخته موندن


سلام
فعلا برو بخون
بعد کنکور میای مفصل درباره اش حرف می زنیم

----------


## mohammad.bh98

اگه میتونی بمون اصلا ضرر نمیکنی خیالت راحت.اگر نمیتونی نمون چون بسیار ضرر کردی.همش بستگی تواناییت داره دوست دارم که سه ساله هنوزم قبول نشده دوست هم دارم که یک سال مونده و پزشکی اورده

----------


## rezagmi

> _تو این 25 روز یکی دو بار دور دنیای گاج بزن سوالارو حفظ کن روش حل سوالارو یادبگیر و حفظ کن  زیر 2000 نشدی بیا من ببرمت تهران اموزشگاه هذف ثبت نامت کنم با هزینه ی خودم برا سال بعد ..._


تا به حال آب زرشک خوردی؟ :Yahoo (4): 
برا تجربی اینا یعنی زرشششششششک :Yahoo (111):

----------


## Mr.Hosein

> _تو این 25 روز یکی دو بار دور دنیای گاج بزن سوالارو حفظ کن روش حل سوالارو یادبگیر و حفظ کن  زیر 2000 نشدی بیا من ببرمت تهران اموزشگاه هذف ثبت نامت کنم با هزینه ی خودم برا سال بعد ..._


 :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (77): 
 :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (35): 
 :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (77): 
 :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (77): 
 :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (35): 
 :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Healer

هی خدا
قبل کنکور جای این حرفاس
اول بشینید بخونید واسه امسال تا ‌نتیجه چی باشه
میگم آقای the.Best.name راه داره منم در نظر بگیر کلاس نمی خوام یه چنتا از کتاب های فاگوزیست و نشرالگو زیست بخری برام تا پکیجشونو کامل کنم بسمه  :Yahoo (4): 
اگه موندم پشت مطمئنم میترکونم ولی تنها مشکل مامان بابامن  :15:  :28:  :28: :troll (1): :Y (403):  :Y (404):  :Y (461):  :Yahoo (97):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (27):

----------


## halsey

> سخت که هست
> خیلیا عقب موندن-ولی خوب خیلی ها هم نتیجه گرفتن
> 1سال عیب نداره شما بمون
> به شرطی بخونی
> 
> راستی-این چه جور اسم تاپیکه؟


 اسم تاپیک مدل مریمی :Yahoo (4): منم اون انسانی توفانیو ک نوشتی نموفهمم :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## halsey

> موندن سخته.
> اگه حتما اون رشته رو میخوای بمون.. 
> از الان از بعدا نداره که..بالاخره باید تو نظر بگیری سال دیگه کنکور داری.
> 
> عنوان تاپیکتم خیلی خاص بود


 بله..میمونممم...چ کنیم دیگ تاپیک خاص زنم اصلا :Yahoo (23):

----------


## halsey

> هی خدا
> قبل کنکور جای این حرفاس
> اول بشینید بخونید واسه امسال تا ‌نتیجه چی باشه
> میگم آقای the.Best.name راه داره منم در نظر بگیر کلاس نمی خوام یه چنتا از کتاب های فاگوزیست و نشرالگو زیست بخری برام تا پکیجشونو کامل کنم بسمه 
> اگه موندم پشت مطمئنم میترکونم ولی تنها مشکل مامان بابامن :troll (1):


 اقا امیارهبا کسره :Yahoo (23): ..تو نمیمونی ایشالا امسال میاری پزشکیو :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Healer

> اقا امیارهبا کسره..تو نمیمونی ایشالا امسال میاری پزشکیو


این کسرم انگار ‌معظلی شدا
مثلا شما ‌خوزستانی هسته ترک ها به اسم مریم میگن مییم (ی وسط ساکن بعدی با فتحه) خب تذکر نمیدی؟
حالا چه برسه ‌من که کمپلت اسممو عوض می کنن
انشاالله  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## halsey

> این کسرم انگار ‌معظلی شدا
> مثلا شما ‌خوزستانی هسته ترک ها به اسم مریم میگن مییم (ی وسط ساکن بعدی با فتحه) خب تذکر نمیدی؟
> حالا چه برسه ‌من که کمپلت اسممو عوض می کنن
> انشاالله


چه باحال میگن ترکا :Yahoo (4): خوشمان امدد :Yahoo (15):  :Y (467):

----------


## Amin97

بستگی داره ! الان من یه سال موندم اویل سال هدفم دانشگاه های تاپ بود اواسط سال رشته های تاپ الان فقط میخوام زیر 5000 شم !!  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Healer

> چه باحال میگن ترکاخوشمان امدد


بله کلا بعضی اسم های ‌جا افتاده و معروفو یه ‌جور دیگه میگن بخصوص قدیمیا بخصوص برای دو اسم رقیه و طاهره ‌معادل دارن که این تنها گوشه ای از عجایب و زیبایی های زبان ترکیه
الان فهمیدین ترکم یا بیشتر توضیح بدم
یاشاسین آذربایجان
رفع اسپم:۲۵ روزو بخون شاید بخت باهاتون یار بود قبول شدید  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Healer

> بستگی داره ! الان من یه سال موندم اویل سال هدفم دانشگاه های تاپ بود اواسط سال رشته های تاپ الان فقط میخوام زیر 5000 شم !!


حالا باز خوش بحالت ‌امین جان
من شهریور بود که ‌همه بهم گفتن ‌امیدی بهت نیست ‌و دو سالو ول ‌کردی و اینا
از همون اول ناامید شدم تا اینکه با این انجمن آشنا شدم ولی خیلی دور شده بود دیگه

----------


## پریسان1375

باید ببینی میشه موند یا نه من اولین سالی بود که پشت کنکور بودم.یه سال دیگه هم میخوام بمونم ایشالله میرسم بهش.امسالم اگه وسطش ول نکرده بودم الان مث الاخ گیر نبودم ولی گذشت دیگه
یه چی دیگهالان هنوز کنکور ندادی بزار بدی بعد تصمیم بگیر...سوم ببین میتونی بیخیال رویات بشی یانه..بعضیا میتونن خوب میرن سال اول ولی بعضیا هم نه....

----------


## alisoii

دوست عزیز یکسال موندن ارزش یک عمر زندگی راحتو داره

----------


## MaHsa 95

میدونی چیه کلا شروع کردن آسونه تموم کردن خیلی سخت! همه اولش دوست دارن پشت کنکور بمونن چون قراره یه مسیری رو از اول شروع کنن یه مسیر طولانی ولی هر چی به آخرش نزدیک میشن روزها سخت تر میگذره ، چه خوب درس خونده باشی چه متوسط چه ضعیف این آخر واسه همه سخته و آدم برای این که از فشاری که روشه راحت شه به سال بعد و دوباره شروع کردن فکر میکنه .... من اصلا نمیخوام بگم بمون یا نمون چون این تصمیم به تو بستگی داره فقط میگم حتی اگه سال بعد عالی درس بخونی بازم دوباره میرسی به این مقطع و باید از اینجا رد بشی  برنده ی اصلی اون کسیه که این یک ماه  رو خوب پشت سر بگذاره ...
 تمام تلاشت رو برای امسال بکن مطمئن باش اگه این 25 روز مونده تا 25 تیر رو با تمام وجود درس بخونی نتیجه ای میگیری که خودت تعجب میکنی

----------


## mahsa100

سلام 
به نظر من سوالات 10 سال اخیر کنکور رو خوب حل کن و برو سر جلسه 
باور کن رتبه میاری

----------


## sahar95

> _تو این 25 روز یکی دو بار دور دنیای گاج بزن سوالارو حفظ کن روش حل سوالارو یادبگیر و حفظ کن  زیر 2000 نشدی بیا من ببرمت تهران اموزشگاه هذف ثبت نامت کنم با هزینه ی خودم برا سال بعد ..._


وااااااااااااااااااات؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Mariyana

سلام 
كسي ميدونه
زيست شناسي بيوتكنولوژي يا ميكروبيولوژي يا ژنتيك تهران و شهيد بهشتي منطقه ٣ رتبه چند ميخواد كه ديگه مطمئن؟ با توجه به يك از ١٠ قلم چي بايد نزديك ٢-٣ هزار ولي توي قبولي بر اساس رتبه كسي اينا رو نزده با اين رتبه كم تر ميخواد؟
'و اينكه عربي نزديك ٥٠ تو اين مدت چي پيشنهاد ميديد كتاب خلاصه هست واقعا مفيد يا كلاس بگيرم؟
همينطور فيزيك و رياضي ميشه بخش هاي پر سوال و راحت واسه ٤٠ درصد رو معرفي كنيد
ممنون

----------


## Ali.N

> اسم تاپیک مدل مریمیمنم اون انسانی توفانیو ک نوشتی نموفهمم


خخخخخخخخ-اسم عوض شد -خخخخخ

طوفان:طوفان و جا به جایی هوا
توفانی:غرنده-صفت شیر! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

تو همه تلاشت بکن شاید وقتی کارنامه اومد پشیمون شدی با یه رتبه 5000 تا 8000 خواستی بری...
روزی 10 ساعت بخون  اگه پشیمون شدی نه راه پس داشت باشی نه پیش ! بتونی یه جا قبول بشی ولی اگه ول کنی 20 هزار میاری هیچ جا قبول نمیشی !
معمولا کسای که از الان ول میکند ترسو هستند میترسن شکست بخورن تو نباید تسلیم بشی

----------


## The.Best.Name

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط rezagmi


تا به حال آب زرشک خوردی؟
برا تجربی اینا یعنی زرشششششششک


نه جانم امسال شماها هستن که دارن تجربی رو مثه یه غول نشون میدن ... ماخودمون 5-6 سال پیش یبار خوندیم کنکور دادیم تو بهترین دانشگاها درس خوندیم حالا بازم میخاییم کنکور بدیم ... اینو گفتم که بدونی یذره تجربه رو دارم همین طوری رو هوا چیزی نمیگم 
البته احتمالا از نظر شما زرشک محسوب بشه ... ولی از نظر من بهترین کاریه که میشه انجام داد و همینش مهمه_

----------


## FarhadMechanic

> سلام..میگما هنوز95 و ندادمولی چون رشته ای ک میخام رتبه باید بین2000تا3000 باشه و منم مطمینممممممممممممممم تو این مدت ب این رتبه نمیرسم...از الان بمونم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟فقط نمیدونم ترسیدم کمی اخه خیلیا میگن سخته موندن


اگه فک کنی سخته سخت میشه و فکر کنی آسونه آسون میشه منم پشت کنکور موندم سال اول 45000 شدم :Yahoo (23):  یه سال موندم 5000شدم :Yahoo (56):  البته 5000هم جالب نبود شاید ولی بهرحال رشتمه مورد علاقمو سراسری قبول شدم یه دوستی هم داشتم نه نه چنتا دوست داشتم سال اول حدود 10 هزار شدن اونام موندن پشت کنکور سال بعدش 50 هزار شدن  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (4):  اگه میمونی پشت کنکور خیلی باید حوصله داشته باشی کمکی خواستی درخدمتم این ایمیلم farhadthihdi@gmail.com :Yahoo (4):

----------


## The.Best.Name

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط sahar95


وااااااااااااااااااات؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


Its clear , isnt it ?_

----------


## The.Best.Name

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط آقا ارمیا


هی خدا
قبل کنکور جای این حرفاس
اول بشینید بخونید واسه امسال تا ‌نتیجه چی باشه
میگم آقای the.Best.name راه داره منم در نظر بگیر کلاس نمی خوام یه چنتا از کتاب های فاگوزیست و نشرالگو زیست بخری برام تا پکیجشونو کامل کنم بسمه 
اگه موندم پشت مطمئنم میترکونم ولی تنها مشکل مامان بابامن :troll (1):


yokh gardash yoli yokhdi ... san man de yan ravesha amal ela ishalla galan ila galmasan ..._

----------


## Delgir

> _
> 
> نه جانم امسال شماها هستن که دارن تجربی رو مثه یه غول نشون میدن ... ماخودمون 5-6 سال پیش یبار خوندیم کنکور دادیم تو بهترین دانشگاها درس خوندیم حالا بازم میخاییم کنکور بدیم ... اینو گفتم که بدونی یذره تجربه رو دارم همین طوری رو هوا چیزی نمیگم 
> البته احتمالا از نظر شما زرشک محسوب بشه ... ولی از نظر من بهترین کاریه که میشه انجام داد و همینش مهمه_


من بااین حرف خیلی موافقم بقول یکی از دانشجوهای پزشکی کنکور تجربی روغول نکنید درسته زیاد تلاش می خواد ولی...
ر.ا:اگه رشته روخیلی دوس داری قبول نشدی بمونی بهتره.البته این نظرمن هست

----------


## The.Best.Name

_در هر صورت مییم خانوم " Ma'yam " اینکه میگن یه سال موندن ارزش راحتی بعدشو داره نمیدونم اگه هدف داری بمون و این چیزا به اینا گوش نکن ... امسال تلاشتو کردی این مدت باقی مونده رم کم نیار همین امسال برو یه سالم یه ساله نذار عمر و جوونیت به پای اینکه گامت خزه تازک داره یا نداره و امیب چیه و چه شکلیه و ... تلف بشه ... خیلی رشته های شیک و با کلاس هست کهادمای موفق توشون خیلی خیلی زیاده .... تلاش کن تا مدیون وجدانت نشی همه اوایل میگن می مونیم برا سال بعد و تقریبا اواسط سال بعد دیگه رمقی ندارند ... حالا خود دانی به فکر جوونیت باش نه چیزه دیگه 
_

----------


## rezagmi

> _
> 
> نه جانم امسال شماها هستن که دارن تجربی رو مثه یه غول نشون میدن ... ماخودمون 5-6 سال پیش یبار خوندیم کنکور دادیم تو بهترین دانشگاها درس خوندیم حالا بازم میخاییم کنکور بدیم ... اینو گفتم که بدونی یذره تجربه رو دارم همین طوری رو هوا چیزی نمیگم 
> البته احتمالا از نظر شما زرشک محسوب بشه ... ولی از نظر من بهترین کاریه که میشه انجام داد و همینش مهمه_


6 7 سال پیش با امروز خیلی اوضاع فرق کرده دانش آموزی که زیت سال94 رو 70 بزنه سوالات 88 89 90 رو به آسونی بالای 90 میزنه و بلکه 100
دید شما نسبت به تغییرات کامل نیست
تو یکی دو سال اخیر علاوه بر جو کنکور طراحان کنور هم با توجه به سوالات احتمالا یا تغییر کردن یا مورد توجیه و باز آموزی قرار گرفتن :Yahoo (79):

----------


## rezagmi

بازم میگم این 20 25 روز رو بخون نتایج بیاد شاید هم مطلوبت بود مگرنه میای مفصل درباره موندن یا رفتن حرف میزنیم

----------


## gallant

> سلام 
> كسي ميدونه
> زيست شناسي بيوتكنولوژي يا ميكروبيولوژي يا ژنتيك تهران و شهيد بهشتي منطقه ٣ رتبه چند ميخواد كه ديگه مطمئن؟ با توجه به يك از ١٠ قلم چي بايد نزديك ٢-٣ هزار ولي توي قبولي بر اساس رتبه كسي اينا رو نزده با اين رتبه كم تر ميخواد؟
> 'و اينكه عربي نزديك ٥٠ تو اين مدت چي پيشنهاد ميديد كتاب خلاصه هست واقعا مفيد يا كلاس بگيرم؟
> همينطور فيزيك و رياضي ميشه بخش هاي پر سوال و راحت واسه ٤٠ درصد رو معرفي كنيد
> ممنون


بیوتکنولوژی تهران که تک رقمی و دو رقمی کشوری میگیره بقیه رو نمیدونم!رشته ی عجیبیه دیوونم کرده  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Senoritta_

> _
> 
> yokh gardash yoli yokhdi ... san man de yan ravesha amal ela ishalla galan ila galmasan ..._





از کل جملت فقط ایشالا رو فهمیدم...خو فارسی بنویس ما هم فیض ببریم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Kim Jae joong


سلام 
كسي ميدونه
زيست شناسي بيوتكنولوژي يا ميكروبيولوژي يا ژنتيك تهران و شهيد بهشتي منطقه ٣ رتبه چند ميخواد كه ديگه مطمئن؟ با توجه به يك از ١٠ قلم چي بايد نزديك ٢-٣ هزار ولي توي قبولي بر اساس رتبه كسي اينا رو نزده با اين رتبه كم تر ميخواد؟
'و اينكه عربي نزديك ٥٠ تو اين مدت چي پيشنهاد ميديد كتاب خلاصه هست واقعا مفيد يا كلاس بگيرم؟
همينطور فيزيك و رياضي ميشه بخش هاي پر سوال و راحت واسه ٤٠ درصد رو معرفي كنيد
ممنون


منطقه دوشم بگید منم خیلی این رشته ها رو دوست دارم*

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط gallant


بیوتکنولوژی تهران که تک رقمی و دو رقمی کشوری میگیره بقیه رو نمیدونم!رشته ی عجیبیه دیوونم کرده 



*

----------


## aCe

> _
> 
> yokh gardash yoli yokhdi ... san man de yan ravesha amal ela ishalla galan ila galmasan ..._


 :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## raha..

> سلام..میگما هنوز95 و ندادمولی چون رشته ای ک میخام رتبه باید بین2000تا3000 باشه و منم مطمینممممممممممممممم تو این مدت ب این رتبه نمیرسم...از الان بمونم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟فقط نمیدونم ترسیدم کمی اخه خیلیا میگن سخته موندن


چرا فکر میکنید قبول نمیشین؟؟؟
چرا فکر میکنین سال دیگه بهترین؟؟؟؟
چرا امروز بخاطر فردا از دست میدین؟؟؟؟؟
چرا انقدر ناامیدین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
چرا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
اگر امسال را بخاطر سال دیگه ازدست بدی بعید نیست که سال دیگه را هم به امید سال بعدش از دست بدین...
25 روز زمان زیادی نیست اما زمان کمی هم نیست...
بجای اینکه وقت بذارین برای تفکرات منفی وناامیدی...بلند شین و از امروز به بهترین شکل استفاده کنین...
شاید ی سوال که امروز میخونین تو کنکور بیاد... امروز را از دست نده که به فردا برسی...

----------


## asalshah

نموووووووون توروخدا نمووووووووووووون :Yahoo (4):

----------


## The.Best.Name

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط fatemeh_amf


از کل جملت فقط ایشالا رو فهمیدم...خو فارسی بنویس ما هم فیض ببریم


شما که همجوار اذری ها هستی ملایر کم اذری نداره  ... 
اتفاقا چن تا هم کلاسی داشتم ملایری بودن ... خواجه لک زایی و قاسمی ... میشناسین ؟ 
چیزه خاصی ننوشتم فقط میگم تست سراسری بزن همین..._

----------


## _Senoritta_

> _
> 
> شما که همجوار اذری ها هستی ملایر کم اذری نداره  ... 
> اتفاقا چن تا هم کلاسی داشتم ملایری بودن ... خواجه لک زایی و قاسمی ... میشناسین ؟ 
> چیزه خاصی ننوشتم فقط میگم تست سراسری بزن همین..._


این اشتباهی که همه ی ترکا می کنن...ملایری ها ترکی بلد نیستن همدانیا ترکی بلدن...شاید قاسمی رو بشناسم ولی اون یکی رو صد در صد نمیشناسم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## gallant

> *
> 
> 
> *


چیه!! :Yahoo (22): بیوتکنولوژی دکترا پیوسته تهران تک رقمی دورقمی میگیره دیگه!!!

----------


## FarhadMechanic

> نموووووووون توروخدا نمووووووووووووون


 :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط gallant


چیه!!بیوتکنولوژی دکترا پیوسته تهران تک رقمی دورقمی میگیره دیگه!!!


دکترا پیوسته یعنی چی منو وارد این بازیهای پیچیده نکن 

یعنی منی که امسال در کنکور سراسری شرکت میکنم باید تکرقمی بشم تا برم این رشته ؟؟

من اصن نمیدونم پیوسته نا پیوسته چیه

میشه یه توضیح کامل بدی ؟؟ 

ممنون*

----------


## _Senoritta_

> *
> 
> 
> *


راست می گه رتبه2 کنکور امسال این رشته رو انتخاب کرد

----------


## EdisS

مشاوره تبیان

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fatemeh_amf


راست می گه رتبه2 کنکور امسال این رشته رو انتخاب کرد


نگفتم دروغه  

مگه این رشته رو نباید از طریق زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی رفت ؟؟*

----------


## _Senoritta_

> *
> 
> نگفتم دروغه  
> 
> مگه این رشته رو نباید از طریق زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی رفت ؟؟*


والا نمی دونم..منم همه ی درساشو که نگا کردم دیدم مربوط به زیستن اکثریت :Yahoo (35):

----------


## gallant

> *
> 
> دکترا پیوسته یعنی چی منو وارد این بازیهای پیچیده نکن 
> 
> یعنی منی که امسال در کنکور سراسری شرکت میکنم باید تکرقمی بشم تا برم این رشته ؟؟
> 
> من اصن نمیدونم پیوسته نا پیوسته چیه
> 
> میشه یه توضیح کامل بدی ؟؟ 
> ...


حالت معمولیش که کاردانی کارشناسی و... داره و دانشگاه ها این رشته رو دارن و رتبه ی شاخی نمیخواد....فقط دانشگاه تهران تو ایران این رشته رو واسه دانش اموزای برتر کشور بصورت فشرده و پیوسته به نام دکترای پیوسته ارایه میده که از نفرات برتر المپیاد زیست و نفرات برتر کنکور انتخاب میشن و کلا نخبه ها
این رشته که نوپا هس به شدت در المان و امریکا داره رونق پیدا میکنه و یجورایی اینده در دست کشورایی هس که در این رشته ها بتونن سرامد باشن...یکی از بهترین دانشگاه هایی که هس واسه این رشته سن دیگو کالیفورنیا هس که یکی از بستگان اونجا هستن و خدمت عمشون سلام داریم همیشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط gallant


حالت معمولیش که کاردانی کارشناسی و... داره و دانشگاه ها این رشته رو دارن و رتبه ی شاخی نمیخواد....فقط دانشگاه تهران تو ایران این رشته رو واسه دانش اموزای برتر کشور بصورت فشرده و پیوسته به نام دکترای پیوسته ارایه میده که از نفرات برتر المپیاد زیست و نفرات برتر کنکور انتخاب میشن و کلا نخبه ها
این رشته که نوپا هس به شدت در المان و امریکا داره رونق پیدا میکنه و یجورایی اینده در دست کشورایی هس که در این رشته ها بتونن سرامد باشن...یکی از بهترین دانشگاه هایی که هس واسه این رشته سن دیگو کالیفورنیا هس که یکی از بستگان اونجا هستن و خدمت عمشون سلام داریم همیشه


الان این وسط رشته زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی چی میشه ؟؟

با عرض معذرت من حتی نمیدونم کاردانی و کارشناسی چیه 

یعنی اگه از حالت عادی بریم به درد نمیخوره ؟؟*

----------


## gallant

> *
> 
> الان این وسط رشته زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی چی میشه ؟؟
> 
> با عرض معذرت من حتی نمیدونم کاردانی و کارشناسی چیه 
> 
> یعنی اگه از حالت عادی بریم به درد نمیخوره ؟؟*


داری بازی بدی رو شروع میکنی :Yahoo (4): این یکی رو دقیق نمیدونم ولی اینا کار نداره ها اون بیوتکنولوژی اونم تهرانش میشه یکاری کرد بقیش کار و پول ندارن...خودتو از این بازی کثیف بکش بیرون به پزشکی فکر کن :Yahoo (4): 
بیوتکنولوژی غیر تهران بصورت اینجوریه که اول میری فوق دیپلم میگیری بعد لیسانس بعد ...(لیسانس که دیگه میدونی؟ :Yahoo (4): )ولی تهران نه مث پزشکیه 7 سال باید بخونی بیو رو

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط gallant


داری بازی بدی رو شروع میکنیاین یکی رو دقیق نمیدونم ولی اینا کار نداره ها اون بیوتکنولوژی اونم تهرانش میشه یکاری کرد بقیش کار و پول ندارن...خودتو از این بازی کثیف بکش بیرون به پزشکی فکر کن
بیوتکنولوژی غیر تهران بصورت اینجوریه که اول میری فوق دیپلم میگیری بعد لیسانس بعد ...(لیسانس که دیگه میدونی؟)ولی تهران نه مث پزشکیه 7 سال باید بخونی بیو رو


دستت درد نکنه فهمیدم تا یه حدودی*

----------


## asalshah

> 


  پشت کنکور منظورمه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## FarhadMechanic

> پشت کنکور منظورمه


میدونم خوب چه اشکالی داره فقط آدم دیوونه میشه تو خونه ولی هرچندوقت یبار یه دوستی داشته باشی باهاش بری بیرون بگردی راحت میگذره :Yahoo (79):

----------


## mohamad.wre

من جات بودم این کارو نمیکردم. کاش تلاشتو میکردی وهمین دور اول قبول  میشدی
ولش اگه نشد بمون و بخون ایشالاه به رشته مورد علاقه ات برسی
1 سالم یه ساله مخصوصا که رفیقاتم میرن دانشگاهو تو هنوز داری میخونی

----------


## 0035

> میدونی چیه کلا شروع کردن آسونه تموم کردن خیلی سخت! همه اولش دوست دارن پشت کنکور بمونن چون قراره یه مسیری رو از اول شروع کنن یه مسیر طولانی ولی هر چی به آخرش نزدیک میشن روزها سخت تر میگذره ، چه خوب درس خونده باشی چه متوسط چه ضعیف این آخر واسه همه سخته و آدم برای این که از فشاری که روشه راحت شه به سال بعد و دوباره شروع کردن فکر میکنه .... من اصلا نمیخوام بگم بمون یا نمون چون این تصمیم به تو بستگی داره فقط میگم حتی اگه سال بعد عالی درس بخونی بازم دوباره میرسی به این مقطع و باید از اینجا رد بشی  برنده ی اصلی اون کسیه که این یک ماه  رو خوب پشت سر بگذاره ...
>  تمام تلاشت رو برای امسال بکن مطمئن باش اگه این 25 روز مونده تا 25 تیر رو با تمام وجود درس بخونی نتیجه ای میگیری که خودت تعجب میکنی


مطلب سنگین بود.کمرم رگ به رگ شد. :Yahoo (16):

----------


## hony1996

*پشت کنکور موندن یه اراده قوی میخواد البته برای کسی که بخواد نتیجه بگیره من خودم امسال پشت کنکورم ولی واقعا یه انگیزه قوی میخواد که یه سالو بخونی فکرت فقط درس باشه من خودم چون دوستم پارسال قبول شد والان دانشجویه یه انگیزه داشتم که امسال رتبم از اون بالاتر بشه ودانشگامم تاپ تر واس همین موندم ولی تو اگه فکر میکنی نمیتونی یه سالو خوب بخونی بدون وجود مدرسه و دوستات که دیگه دانشجوین خیلیاشون عمرتو هدر نده  همین چند روزو تلاش زیاد بکن بخون خدارو چه دیدی ان شاء ا... که قبول میشی*

----------


## Mehran93071

:Yahoo (4):  یعنی باید بشناسمت بگمت آره یا نه  :Yahoo (4):  
بستگی داره امسال چرا نتونستی   :Yahoo (4): 
ولی وجدانا دانشگاه اصلا آسون نیست! اگر دانشگاه خوبی باشه و توی یک شهر دیگه  :Yahoo (4):  
وجدانا چیز آسونی تو دانشگاه ندیدم اصلا  :Yahoo (4):  شما برو ببین بهترین دانشگاه ها طرق با بهترین رتبه رفته  :Yahoo (1):  درس خون مدرسه و ناحیه بوده الان با کمترین معدل فارق التحصیل میشه یا انصراف میده  :Yahoo (4):  
پشت کنکور موندنم به خاطر نوع تفکری که داری به نظرم آسون نیست چون میبینی ملت میرن دانشگاه فکر میکنی حالا تو دانشگاه خبری هست  :Yahoo (65):  (بستگی داره خبر چی باشه )
ولی کلا منم قبل کنکور یک عده کمی گفتن دانشگاه سخت و اینا اصلا نمیتونستم درک کنم تا خودم نبینم  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  
موفق و سربلند باشی

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*اگه همییییییییننننن الان حس و حال درس خوندن داری! بمون! نداری بیخیال!
چون یقین داشته باش که اگه الان شروع نکنی هیچ وقت دیگه شروع نمیکنی!!
1 تیر 95 هییییچ فرقی نداره با 1 تیر 96....*

----------

